# Camera fell.  Problem with my 6D, so sad



## LCLimages (Jun 23, 2015)

Last night I was out shooting the aurora and a HUGE gust of wind came along just as I stepped back for a few seconds and blew the whole damn Manfrotto tripod and camera with my 24-105L over, of course I was JUST far away to be unable to catch it on time.  I'm so pissed at myself. It landed on mushy grass lens first. The total height of the fall was maybe 3 feet.  It was mid-exposure, not sure how long into the 13 second exposure it was.  Nothing is cracked, the lens is dirty but visually it looks fine... except when I went to turn the camera back on I got "err 06".  According to Canons website that's a malfunction with the automatic sensor cleaning.  I changed batteries, lenses, and SD cards and nothing.  So I pulled the battery and charged it up and let the camera sit all night.  This morning I'm getting "err 20" - which is the much more ominous "A malfunction with the mechanical mechanism has been detected."  Canon's suggestion is to take out and reinsert the battery.  No dice.

The mirror looks locked up, if I look in the body I can't see the mirror or sensor, it's closed.  I'm a mess.  Obviously I feel like I'm missing my 3rd child.  It's 18 months old, less than 10,000 shutter actuations.  But I bought it refurbished to begin with.  I'll be calling Canon's closest service center this morning.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## paigew (Jun 23, 2015)

no advice just virtual hugs


----------



## Dao (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your 6D issue.  And yes, I believe contacting Canon service center should be your best bet.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 23, 2015)

:,-( Lots and lots of sympathy..... I hope its an inexpensive fix for you.


----------



## LCLimages (Jun 23, 2015)

Just filled out the repair request, will be shipping today.  Ugh.  Just sick to my stomach.


----------



## runnah (Jun 23, 2015)

did you try moving the mirror? It might just be a bit outta whack. I wouldn't suggest yanking it but a gentle pull might free up the mechanism if it's jammed.


----------



## LCLimages (Jun 23, 2015)

I was too scared to touch anything, afraid of making it worse since I'm mechanically inept.  Sigh.  Just gonna let Canon handle it, hopefully it's not gonna break the bank too.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jun 23, 2015)

Before you send anything to Canon, go look at the CPS website: Canon Professional Services - About CPS

If you have enough points to get a silver level members (you definitely have 13, with the camera and lens you mentioned), it will almost definitely be worth it. You'll get your camera back sooner,  save more than the membership costs, and you can send the 24-105 in to get it checked for free.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2015)

Ohhhhh, what a bummer deal Laura....I am so sorry to hear this happened to you! Hugs from across the USA go out to you....


----------



## LCLimages (Jun 23, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> From your description of the fall I guess I'm having a hard time understanding why it's damaged at all. Doesn't sound as if it fell far and onto soft, albeit wet, grass. Damn.....that is a bummer.
> 
> Now when my 500D with an 18-200 fell out of the back of a Chevy Equinox going a little over 50 and onto the street........._that _damage I can understand. Fact is, I was never able to locate _all _of the camera.



I honestly thought the same damn thing at first. I picked it right back up & thought well this is a tough camera & if anything it's the lens that'll be damaged. I'm surprised and not too happy - and the lens, which took the brunt of the fall, is acting fine. I stuck that baby on my old Rebel & it acted nicely. I'm wondering, if because the camera was shooting when it fell, so the shutter was open when it hit the ground, if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your damaged camera.  When most people drop their cameras, the shutter is closed and the mirror is down.  In your case the shutter would have been open and the mirror was up.  It sounds like you've hit it hard enough to jam the shutter mechanism.  Fortunately, shutters are subject to wear so the facilities are used to replacing them (if indeed it needs a full replacement.  They may be able to un-jam it but they won't be able to tell you that without inspecting it themselves.)

Check your tripod... there is probably a hook at the bottom of the center column (on some of my tripods the hook is on a spring mechanism and I have to pull it down to use it -- it wouldn't be obvious that it's a "hook" per se.)  The point of the hook is to let you hang some weight on the tripod.  This can help with vibration damping and and also provide more stability in strong winds.   And of course the weight is low -- instead of high -- so in addition to making the tripod "heavier" overall, it also moves the center of gravity lower so that it's even harder to blow it over.

If you carry a camera bag, sometimes you can hang your bag from the hook -- that way you don't have to carry around weights.  You can also get bags that you can fill with available material (sand, gravel, etc.) that may be laying around at your location.


----------



## LCLimages (Jun 29, 2015)

Just got Canon's estimate via email... $486.75

*passes out*

I better sell a sh*tload of prints of this damn Aurora shot, because it's become an expensive picture.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh, man, that sucks....


----------



## Dao (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow.  $486??  Did they say what need to replace/repair?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 30, 2015)

That had to be a massive gust of wind. My Manfrotto is super solid.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 3, 2015)

You have to remember that charge is (a) the part, and (b) the cost for labor to disassemble the camera, swap the shutter, re-assemble, etc.

I recall (in the "way back machine") the days when we'd have computer boards or other devices that would fail, be completely repairable, but instead we'd pitch them in the bin and buy a new one.  Labor costs were the biggest element of the price tag.  

If you get your car repaired, the shop probably charges somewhere in the neighborhood of $75-125/hour for labor.  Consider the price tag for any skilled labor (and consider the cost of other equipment that the shop needs to have to be able to perform the repair.)

Consider what the gear would be worth after the repair is performed vs. the cost of the repair vs. what else you might be able to get for that money.  

A refurbished body sells for $1100.  A "used" body would cost less, but you'll have a "new" shutter vs. a shutter with a lot of mileage on it.  In this case, I'm guessing it's probably worth it to repair it.

Also... look into insurance (which won't help you now... but if this ever happens again... it won't be so painful.)


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow that really stinks! 

Is there anyone locally that works on cameras? 
You can work on it yourself. Canon EOS 6D Repair - iFixit


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 7, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> You have to remember that charge is (a) the part, and (b) the cost for labor to disassemble the camera,* swap the shutter,* re-assemble, etc.



How do we know the shutter is being replaced? I don't think she ever said what the diagnosis was.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2015)

Just a guess but a shutter replacement should only be about $300 total.  A mirror box replacement is pricer than a shutter replacement.  I would put my money on the mirror box instead of the shutter.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LCLimages (Jul 11, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> LCLimages said:
> 
> 
> > Just got Canon's estimate via email... $486.75
> ...



Holy crap I've been gone for a week and come back to a zillion new replies lol.

Well, it turned out to only be $296.  *only* haha.  After I paid the $487 whatever, because it was still cheaper than a new camera, then they came back with an adjusted estimate and charged me again BEFORE the $487 refund had posted to my bank which gave me another heart attack and almost overdrew my bank account.

I got it back... with a note that said "it was found the connection flux on the circuit board was loose.  The flux was repaired.

Most of the charge was labor   I don't know where a connection flux is, but it must be way in there/a lot of work?  I thought for sure it would be a shutter or mirror replacement.  But it's all cleaned up and it seems a lot more responsive, if that makes sense?  Like it seems "snappier."  I donno, it feels like it did when it was brand new.



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> That had to be a massive gust of wind. My Manfrotto is super solid.



It was a massive gust of wind.  I was pissed.  It was barely breezy and then it's like the hand of God came down and knocked the whole thing over.


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 12, 2015)

Connection flux??

I've worked with electronics most of my life and that term sounds like it falls right in with flux capacitors, muffler bearings, a can of elbow grease and an O pipe.

Sounds like something was knocked loose in the crash and the repair was all labor to find and correct it. The fact that they felt it necessary to assign a fictitious name seems a little odd for a company like Canon.

But point being it's great that you're back in business and with a smaller bill than was expected. Good on you.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 12, 2015)

flux is a soldering term, but it wasn't used correctly here.

layman's term: a connection broke, they fixed it.


----------



## allysoncampbellphoto (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear that!!! Got to have that insurance! You can get it pretty cheaply through different associations


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 13, 2015)

I didn't know the 6d had a flux capacitor .... gotta get myself one of those if they do !!

Good to hear that you got your camera back and all is operational again !!


----------



## LCLimages (Jul 14, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> Connection flux??
> 
> I've worked with electronics most of my life and that term sounds like it falls right in with flux capacitors, muffler bearings, a can of elbow grease and an O pipe.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I'm not an electronics person at all so really would have no idea if a connection flux was an actual thing or not.  I agree with your assessment though.  I sent it to the Virginia repair center since, at ~1000 miles from me, it was the closest by 100 miles or so.  Canon was speedy with responses, and when I called them once they were helpful, but yeah I wish they'd been a little more detailed in their explanation of what, exactly, was fixed.

Regardless, $296 was a lot easier to swallow than $487.  And my camera is back, and runs fine now, and I'm just glad it's over.


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I didn't know the 6d had a* flux capacitor .... gotta get myself one of those if they do !!*



Oh yea, baby........that flux capacitor makes a world of difference. Pictures are so sharp they'll cut your eyeballs. They're quite expense but _well _worth. 

Here is the _only_ source for them: Flux Capacitor - 15 849.95 KaleCoAuto.com Your home for the rare unusual and hard to find auto parts.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 22, 2015)

LCLimages said:


> Hahaha, I'm not an electronics person at all so really would have no idea if a connection flux was an actual thing or not.  I agree with your assessment though.  I sent it to the Virginia repair center since, at ~1000 miles from me, it was the closest by 100 miles or so.  Canon was speedy with responses, and when I called them once they were helpful, but yeah I wish they'd been a little more detailed in their explanation of what, exactly, was fixed.
> 
> Regardless, $296 was a lot easier to swallow than $487.  And my camera is back, and runs fine now, and I'm just glad it's over.



It sounds like it broke a solder loose on the board, I have no clue why they would use a term like "Connection flux" that is just wrong! Maybe it was the guy in billing that got it wrong.


----------



## LCLimages (Jul 23, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> LCLimages said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, I'm not an electronics person at all so really would have no idea if a connection flux was an actual thing or not.  I agree with your assessment though.  I sent it to the Virginia repair center since, at ~1000 miles from me, it was the closest by 100 miles or so.  Canon was speedy with responses, and when I called them once they were helpful, but yeah I wish they'd been a little more detailed in their explanation of what, exactly, was fixed.
> ...



That would make sense, considering the Err 20 I got meant "a connection is loose" according to the Canon explanation for their error codes.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2015)

Her camera is rare .. it takes pictures of the Future


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 23, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Her camera is rare .. it takes pictures of the Future



Like the camera from "Say cheese and die" but maybe happier!


----------

